# vzlist unknown field?



## coreyman (Apr 23, 2014)

How come I'm getting an unknown field error on things that should be working according to vzlist -L ?

vzlist 102 -H -o privvmp
Unknown field: privvmp

vzlist 102 -H -o physp
Unknown field: physp
 

vzlist 102 -H -o oomguarp
Unknown field: oomguarp

vzlist 102 -H -o vmguarp
Unknown field: vmguarp

vzlist 102 -H -o shmp
Unknown field: shmp


cat /etc/vz/conf/102.conf
#  Copyright © 2000-2011, Parallels, Inc. All rights reserved.
#
#  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
#  it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
#  the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
#  (at your option) any later version.
#
#  This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
#  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
#  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
#  GNU General Public License for more details.
#
#  You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
#  along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
#  Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
#

# This config is only valid for decent VSwap-enabled kernel
# (version 042stab042 or later).

# RAM
PHYSPAGES="0:65536"

# Swap
SWAPPAGES="0:131072"

# Disk quota parameters (in form of softlimit:hardlimit)
DISKSPACE="10485760:11534336"
DISKINODES="200000:220000"
QUOTATIME="0"

# CPU fair scheduler parameter
CPUUNITS="1000"
VE_ROOT="/vz/root/$VEID"
VE_PRIVATE="/vz/private/$VEID"
OSTEMPLATE="centos-6-x86_64"
ORIGIN_SAMPLE="vswap-256m"
IP_ADDRESS="*********"
HOSTNAME="********"
NAMESERVER="8.8.8.8"


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 23, 2014)

When you are looking at the 'vzlist -L'

The -o field will be the first column



> [[email protected]]# vzlist -L
> 
> privvmpages     PRIVVMP
> 
> ...


So essentially your command will be 'vzlist -H -o physpages'


----------



## coreyman (Apr 23, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> When you are looking at the 'vzlist -L'
> 
> The -o field will be the first column
> 
> So essentially your command will be 'vzlist -H -o physpages'


Thank you! - that's my bad  stupid me.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 23, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Thank you! - that's my bad  stupid me.


Happens to the best of us


----------

